# HELP! Metal litter pan wanted!



## kellyrae86 (Jan 17, 2012)

Neville has recently started chewing the lip on his plastic corner litter pan. I'd much rather have a metal one. The only metal litter pans I have found aren't the corner style that I need. I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I can find one?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you mean those little triangular pans? Quite a few rabbits won't use them because they like a cat litter box that they can rest on.


----------



## kjm84 (Jan 18, 2012)

My holland lop wouldn't use the corner litterbox, once I bought the regular cat litterbox (just small size) he immediately started using it.

So no idea where to find a metal one, have only seen plastic, sorry.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never seen a metal litter box. They would be more expensive to make and would not really appeal to the average buyer. 

You could try using a roasting pan. It would be metal and you could find some small enough to not take up too much space in the cage. You probably won't find a triangular corner one though.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you thought of using a glass baking dish? That's what people who have chinchillas use since they chew and ingest plastic. You would not be able to find a corner one, but a glass would work otherwise. It's heavy enough that they don't try to toss it around, super easy to clean and non-chewable.

Here's the one I use for my chinchilla,


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 19, 2012)

You can easily purchase metal litter pans. But they are square, you're only going to find light easy to toss around plastic ones if youre looking for the corner style.
Using a normal cat one will allow more room for the bunny anyway, the triangle/corner ones are too small most of the time.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 23, 2012)

i just use a big metal roasting pan lasts longer and is more sturdier (sp)


----------

